# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch Nam Ninh (Lịch trình: 3 ngày / 2 đêm)

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch Nam Ninh
(Lịch trình: 3 ngày / 2 đêm -> Sử dụng thông hành, đi bằng ô tô)
NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI NAM NINH                             (Ăn: Trưa, Chiều) 
06h00’: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa đoàn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan. làm thủ tục đi Nam Ninh. Ăn trưa tại thị trấn Bằng Tường. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đến Nam Ninh bằng con đường cao tốc mới “Trung Quốc – Asean”. Đến Nam Ninh, đoàn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi, tự do tham quan thành phố Nam Ninh hoặc mua sắm tại các siêu thị nh ư Wal - Mart Super Center, Electronic Plaza... Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Hải Lạc***
NGÀY 02: NAM NINH       (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Sau khi ăn sáng xe đưa đoàn tham quan khu du lịch Thanh Tú Sơn - cảnh đẹp tự nhiên với Công viên Trung tâm, Chùa Quan Âm, T ượng Phật Ngọc, Tư ợng Quan Vân Tr ường bằng đồng, thămTháp Đầu Ph ượng, Chùa Thái Lan, Tháp Long T ượng… Đoàn tham quan Quảng trư ờng Nam hồ, Trung tâm Triển lãm Quốc tế, Nhà thuốc L ưỡng Nghĩa Hiên. Đoàn ăn trư a.Buổi chiều quý khách tự do mua sắm tại Bách hoá Đại Lầu Triều D ương và Khu chợ Hoà Bình hoặc mua sắm trên khu phố đi bộ Xing Ning. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 03: NAM NINH            (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
8h00: Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe ô tô đưa quý khách về Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh về Việt Nam. Xe đón Quý khách tại cửa khẩu về thành phố Lạng Sơn. Đoàn Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Trung Xuân, quý khách nghỉ ngơi, chiều tự do mua sắm tại chợ Đông Kinh. 15h xe đón Quý khách xuất phát về điểm xuất phát, chia tay đoàn kết thúc chương trình.
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 129 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách)
* Giá bao gồm:
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02 ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
- Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe ôtô du lịch máy lạnh đời mới
- Thủ tục XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một
- H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT... 
* Ghi chú: 
- Quý khách cần nộp CMT bản gốc còn thời hạn trong vòng 15 năm + 01 bản phôtô + 05 ảnh 4*6 (ảnh chụp trên nền trắng). Trẻ em nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (có dấu đỏ) và 05 ảnh 4*6, nộp trư ớc ngày khởi hành ít nhất 05 ngày làm việc.
- Giá trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế 
- Trẻ em dư ới 3 tuổi thu 40% 3 - 6 tuổi thanh toán 60%, 6 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour
(ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------


## dulichanhsaomoi

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------


## mrtran

Tham khảo thêm *tour Phan Thiết 2 ngày 1 đêm* của bên mình nhé.
Bên công ty mình hiện đang có* tour Đà Lạt 3 ngày 3 đêm* khởi hành hàng tuần giá rất tốt, bạn có thể tham khảo nhé.
Tour *du lịch Tết Nguyên Đán* bên mình đã mở bán rồi bạn nhé

----------

